# Need your creative input for fondue



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all I need advice on some CHEAP fondue ingredients (chocolate & Cheese). So far I have come up with: Marshmellow, pretzels, fruit, rice krispie squares (chocolate) Vegetables, bread, pretzels (Cheese) this is for 400 guests over a two hour block served as a fondue river. 

Thanks a Billion!
Joan


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Angel Food cake for the chocolate, (all those left over egg whites in the freezer) cuts into cubes best with an electric knife. Pound cake, but that's probably not cheap.
Shortbread cookies because they can be made way in advance and I personally like shortbread to age a bit before eating it.

For the cheese: I always have great succsess with homemade sourdough bread chips, with garlic and olive oil. (Here again, electric knife is your friend) I can serve them with hot dip, cold dip or all by themselves and folks love em. 

A variety of breads would be cool.

Are you doing one kind of chocolate and one kind of cheese or a variety?


----------

